# Merckx Corsa Extra vs Corsa 01 Question



## msl819

Two Merckx Frames of the same vintage (95/96). One is a Corsa Extra the other is a Corsa 01. Can you tell me what the major differences between the two frames are? Both are the same size. Is there any difference in geometry? Tubesets? etc? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest

msl819 said:



> Two Merckx Frames of the same vintage (95/96). One is a Corsa Extra the other is a Corsa 01. Can you tell me what the major differences between the two frames are? Both are the same size. Is there any difference in geometry? Tubesets? etc? Thanks for your help.



The Corsa 01 will be made using Dedaciaai tubing - most likely Dedaciaai Zero One. The tubing is most likely slightly oversize, especially the downtube.

The Corsa Extra is most likely built of Columbus SLX, though there were versions of the bike built using Reynolds 753. Tube dimensions will be absolutely classical.


----------



## msl819

Thanks for the information. Can you tell me what the difference would be in the two tubesets? Is one stiffer, softer, etc? Where did these two frame sit in the 95/96 Merckx line-up? Is one higher end than the other?


----------



## tarwheel2

Check the measurements on the two frames. Some of the Corsas had a "crit geometry" with steeper angles than the famous Merckx century geometry.


----------



## msl819

I will certainly do that. Can you tell me some information about the tubeset on the Corsa 01? Is this a high quality tubeset. I am not that familiar other than in name with it. I have not been able to find any information on the web about this particular tubeset. Thanks


----------



## Guest

msl819 said:


> I will certainly do that. Can you tell me some information about the tubeset on the Corsa 01? Is this a high quality tubeset. I am not that familiar other than in name with it. I have not been able to find any information on the web about this particular tubeset. Thanks


Yes it is, 

Top of the line for Deda's steel sets.

As good as anything else out there.


----------



## msl819

Thanks for the help.


----------



## r_mutt

toomanybikes said:


> Yes it is,
> 
> Top of the line for Deda's steel sets.
> 
> As good as anything else out there.


well, that's nice to know. just ordered a NOS Corsa 01 from South Africa. 

thanks to toomanybikes and innergel 



:thumbsup:


----------



## tarwheel2

Deda "Zero Uno" is a high quality steel, moderately large diameter. Not the lightest steel around, but far from heavy. Lots of well-known builders use it. Some of the tubes on the Corsa 01 are ovalized. It doesn't seem to dent easily like some lighter and thinner steels.


----------

